# New St. Croix



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Came home from work today and found that I received my new St. Croix 5WT Triumph rod and St. Croix CLA456 reel!! Looks like a great deal at 130.00. This combo was ready to go all I needed to do was open the box and tie on a fly. Kinda took the fun out of it being it was a rainy day I wanted to tie all the knots but oh well. Has anyone tried this rod or reel? If so whats your opinions on it? I found that the drag is kind of stiff though. If you leave it on the lowest setting it takes about one pound of stress to pull it out, as you click it up it gets real tight real quick. 3 clicks of the drag takes roughly 5 pounds of stress to pull it out. Is this normal? Seems a little stiff to me but I only have one other reputable reel being the cabellas prestige plusIII and it feels totally different. Curiouse as to what you all think.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats. I have never used these rods but it will most likely do you well. As for the reel it shouldn't do that. But if you can take it apart and try to clean it up and re oil it and may be able to adjust the drag. Sometime they put grease in it and it gets really tacky.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy to hear you got your new rod!!! I have not fished the triumph but had the premier rod in the same weight. The triumph replaced that series rod but it was as great rod for the price, caught alot of bass and gills on it. You should have no trouble with it and enjoy it alot, have fun this season.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

what up big steelin. I ain't seen your new rod combo yet but can't wait to see it. hope the reel is good.. I say as long as the drags not too stiff ya will prolly get away with it. try to write st croix about it and ask. basically from what steelin called and told me was that the lowest setting isn't free spool like his cabelas and thats the highest drag setting had no give... I wanna get over there and check it out. I got alot of different reels and all seem different to me.


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got the Premier combo and love it. I haven't had any problems with the the drag being stiff. Mine is a 7'6" 4wt I use for stream smallies. I can throw big bass flies 30-40' with no problems. Can't beat it for the price, but it's a hard to find combo. Where'd you get it? I was thinking about getting a 6wt or 7wt for steelies.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Pm sent with the info my freind!


----------

